# The Mafioso - Juice Review



## Mr_Puffs (2/4/17)

(Note this juice is not yet released and was given to me as a pre-sample by @Moey_Ismail. also the label is not final)

The Mafioso - Al Capone

Flavour Profile: Cinnamon Sugar Cookie




The nic strength is 0mg. VG/PG is at 80/20 for a nice dense and smooth vape in a dripper. 

The Setup
Mod: Minikin Boost
Atomizer: Goon 24 RDA
Coil: 8 Wrap Swiss Nichrome 80 Fused Clapton at 0.25 ohm. Running at 95 Watts
Wick: Cotton Bacon (Pre Toasted to remove cotton taste)




Review

Initially I wasn't told what the flavour profile was on this juice and after the first hit I could tell that this was a cinnamon sugar cookie flavour as was then later confirmed to me by the creator. So far so good I thought. The juice was given to me freshly made and the above happened at the 2 week steep mark of standing in the closet everyday and occasionally receiving a quick shake to help the process. I am not too fond of a cinnamon vape and at the 2 week steep mark the cinnamon was in my opinion a bit overpowering with the sugar cookie being more of a side note rather than the main meal. I then got a bit of a flu and left it to steep till I finally got better in the last few days leaving the steep time to a total of exactly one month. 

As expected the cinnamon has been toned way down. Almost to the point where it is more of an after taste with the main note being a smooth soft sugar cookie. The thing it reminds me the most of is the base of a Zoo cookie. 




You know these ones right, with the little icing animals on you used to enjoy as a kid and probably still do from time to time.
Now scratch of all the icing and Al Capone juice is what you are left with, with a slight hint of the sugar icing still stuck to the top. This really is a smooth enjoyable vape which goes great with a creamy cup of mocha or tee to accentuate the smooth cookie tones. 

I believe that about 3 and a half weeks of steep time would have been the spot where all the flavours are perfectly balanced, but I enjoy the cookie taste which is standing out the most at the one month mark. In short a very decent cookie vape with great cinnamon tones (which can be very hard to get right) for those who enjoy it. Good job.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

